# Dyno in KY



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

I finally found a Dyno with tunning capibility. They have the fuel air meter for exhaust and all. They specialize in Power Commander Products. I will get prices today for yall who need it done. The name of the place is JPM Performance Power Sports, located in Hopkinsville KY. Its about 3.5 hrs from birmingham Alabama. I went there yesterday to buy a RZR and I could hear the Dyno running, spoke with the owner and he said they have had the Dyno for quite a while. They are verry nice people its a family owned business, father, son and mother.


5376 fort campbell blvd
hopkinsville KY, 42240
1-800-401-8130
http://www.jpmpp.com/index.htm


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

250.00 for a full DYNO. Just 45 min west of Nashville.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Woooo Hooooo, 45 mins away!!!


----------

